# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  مشکل نال برگردوندن اطلاعات در این کد

## ali-akbar

INSERT INTO Table2
                         (id, name)
VALUES        (3, EncryptByPassPhrase('aspdotnetsuresh', 'yemineni'))

SELECT        id, CONVERT(varchar(50), DECRYPTBYPASSPHRASE('aspdotnetsuresh', name)) AS Decryptedname
FROM            Table2

----------

